
Lebanese Intelligence Turned Targets’ Android Phones into Spy Devices - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/technology/lebanese-intelligence-spy-android-phones.html
======
anonu
Fascinating to see stuff like this from a tiny country. The playing field is
level in people's ability to build or acquire cyberweapons.

